# I found creosote free pine tar source



## LadyM (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,

If you're looking for a creosote free pine tar, I found it!
This email just arrived from the company Auson in Sweden:

Hello

All of our tars are free from creosote.

Kind Regards
Hans Enebacke
Verkstadsgatan3
Auson AB

Instead of shipping in from Sweden, I found a source that carries the brand in Los Angeles:  http://www.noxudolusa.com

Finally, direct confirmation of creosote free pine tar, yaaaay!!
I can't wait to try it!


----------

